# Old garage to log cabin



## gvwp (May 28, 2012)

Started this project back in October of last year. Its finally getting close to being completed. Working on flooring now. I kept the original frame of the garage which was built in 1962 and was failing. What a change since october.

[attachment=6076]
[attachment=6077]
[attachment=6078]
[attachment=6079]
[attachment=6080]
[attachment=6082]
[attachment=6081]
[attachment=6083]


----------



## gvwp (May 28, 2012)

Sorry about the double post. Having internet trouble and it somehow reloaded itself and posted twice. Tried to delete the second post but it says I don't have permission. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## EricJS (May 28, 2012)

Wow! I gotta have one. I'm not going to show my wife or she'll make me convert the house!

Very nice, David!


----------



## Mizer (May 28, 2012)

That looks great! How are you planning on using the cabin?


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2012)

Cool cabin- No problem double post is gone- I think it comes under category of STUFF HAPPENS.................:dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## DKMD (May 28, 2012)

Wow! That's beautiful!


----------



## gvwp (May 28, 2012)

Mizer said:


> That looks great! How are you planning on using the cabin?



We are building this cabin as a display for the business. We can display to customers who are thinking of either building their own cabin or want to install trim, flooring, railing, T&G, log siding or any other part. Gives a better picture of the finished product. We may also rent out the cabin for weekend rental as we are located on about 80 acres of recreational land which has excellent hunting and hiking.


----------



## gvwp (May 28, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Cool cabin- No problem double post is gone- I think it comes under category of STUFF HAPPENS.................:dash2::dash2::dash2:



Double thanks.  Not sure what I hit but before I realized what had happened there was a double post. Thanks for fixing.


----------



## JimH (May 29, 2012)

Really beautiful!! Fantastic workmanship.When you finish there you can come to my house and work on my garage.


----------



## gvwp (Jun 17, 2012)

Kitchen and bathroom flooring is about done. I love the colorful mix.

[attachment=6817]


----------



## gvwp (Jun 17, 2012)

Kitchen and bathroom flooring is about done. I love the colorful mix.

[attachment=6817]


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 17, 2012)

WOW!!! That awesome!!! Hey, just an idea here, but I have a garage in Houston if you wanted to fix it up...you know, as advertisement in Texas :teethlaugh:
Just sayin.

Robert


----------



## gvwp (Jun 17, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> WOW!!! That awesome!!! Hey, just an idea here, but I have a garage in Houston if you wanted to fix it up...you know, as advertisement in Texas :teethlaugh:
> Just sayin.
> 
> Robert



LOL. I've got my plate full with fixing this one but I'll get you in the schedule. :naughty:


----------



## gvwp (Sep 2, 2012)

More pictures of the now finished cabin project. 99.5% complete now. The cabin contributed to our third place finish in Woodmizer's Business Best contest this year. For those of you who get the Woodmizer Way magazine we should be in the next issue. 

[attachment=10006]
[attachment=10007]
[attachment=10008]
[attachment=10009]
[attachment=10010]
[attachment=10011]
[attachment=10012]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 3, 2012)

Wood wood and more wood! Whats not to like! Beautiful.


----------



## woodsmith (Sep 3, 2012)

Very, very nice. My brother in law who is a custom home builder would love this.
I hope for he and I to do some custom work together in the future. One of his jobs as part payment he is taking a nice grouping of shop toys. 20 in planer, 8 in joiner, commercial duty table saw, 30 in sander (hugh pass through) nice drill press, nice band saw.

I am looking forward to all the beautiful work.

I hope to come close to this beautiful cabin you have created.


----------



## Mizer (Sep 3, 2012)

gvwp said:


> More pictures of the now finished cabin project. 99.5% complete now. The cabin contributed to our third place finish in Woodmizer's Business Best contest this year. For those of you who get the Woodmizer Way magazine we should be in the next issue.


I will check you out for sure, the WM mag. should be coming soon. Very nice!!


----------



## gvwp (Sep 3, 2012)

woodsmith said:


> Very, very nice. My brother in law who is a custom home builder would love this.
> I hope for he and I to do some custom work together in the future. One of his jobs as part payment he is taking a nice grouping of shop toys. 20 in planer, 8 in joiner, commercial duty table saw, 30 in sander (hugh pass through) nice drill press, nice band saw.
> 
> I am looking forward to all the beautiful work.
> ...



Lots of nice toys! Thats almost an entire shop in one job! I'm looking at the 37" Grizzly drum sander. Would be very nice to have for a lot of the work we do. In fact I have wired our new addition with a 50 AMP breaker to add it. 

If you ever get close to west central Indiana do come visit. I would be happy to show you around. We are located about 10 miles north of I-70 which is a major east-west route through central Indiana.


----------

